# Danner Boots - GREAT Customer Service



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 1, 2011)

This story begins the first week of June while I was on vacation in Nc At an outdoor store in the town where I was staying I bought a pair of Danner TFX Rough Out Hot that they had on clearance. The boots passed the walk around the store test as well as a level walk along the road where our cabin was. 

Once home I put these boots on the trail and soon knew they were going to leave a blister on both heals. Blisters healed up, I changed out the insoles as well as changed up to thicker socks but still had blisters from my hike.

I emailed Danner of my situation as I could not return the boots to the store. Danner sent me an exchange form and off the boots went to Portland Or. Danner shipped out the new pair the same day they received my box as I was notified by email with the tracking info for UPS.

Now here is where Danner Customer Service really shines. Four days later I see that my package is still in Portland at the UPS sort facility with this update "Breakdown on property/mechanical failure. " SO I give it till today and UPS still has that status on my package so I email Danner the info on the tracking and they need to be reimbursed by UPS and here is their reply...



> Dear sir,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. UPS had a major system failure in their Portland facility. They are working to get the packages sorted out. I will send you a replacement order. If you receive the original order, please ship it back.
> 
> ...



There's nothing more I can say but 

Kudo's to Danner / Lacrosse Boot Company


----------



## bandit819 (Aug 1, 2011)

Danner is amazing. I wore them for 20 years at the PD including 10 in SWAT and K-9. Never had a problem. Still have several pairs that are at least 10 years old.


----------



## ben300win (Aug 17, 2011)

Have had 3 pairs of danners. The first pair I outgrew.My buddy still wears them.  Bought them new in 99'. The second pair I still have as a replacement for the ones my brother borrowed and never gave back. He did however give me his credit card to buy me a new pair. The 3rd pair I still have and are another replacement that my brother traded from me. I got a pair of used 2 times 800 gram in exchange for a pair of 1000 gram that were 2 years old. Guess I learned not to lend my boots to my brother. He wears the uninsulated pair daily. Needs a new pair asap. lol


----------

